# Switch pro controller on PPSSPP



## Flirkyn (Dec 26, 2017)

Hello,
I just bought a bluetooth dongle to connect my Switch Pro Controller on my computer. From what I tried it work fine on some games, but it doesn't work on PPSSPP. To be more precise, it doesn't recognize the up analogue stick and inverse up and down by default. I tried some things like x360ce but it didn't work.

Does someone had the same issue ? How can I solve it ?

Thanks in advance and sorry for my bad english  (If the topic is in the wrong forum, sorry I'll delete it ^^")


----------



## Joom (Dec 28, 2017)

Have you tried this? 
http://www.wiinupro.com


----------



## Flirkyn (Dec 28, 2017)

I tried but didn't understand how to use it. I guess I'll retry later but I won't be home until the 3rd so I'll see at that time


----------

